# Miscarriage? u/s results, hCG results within



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay, need some advice.....I've been running around to the labs and docs all day today.

I went to the doctor today because I've been spotting since Thanksgiving. It started brown, then turned red. Not a ton, but enough that I need a pantyliner for the day. I did spot for 3 weeks starting Nov. 3, but it went away for a few days then started again on Thanksgiving. I've also been having some slight pain on what feels like the left side of my uterus.

I don't know how far along I am since my periods are so wonky, but I'm somewhere between 5-9 weeks.

My hCG levels today are: 62,000. Progesterone was low but not sure what it was. I'm getting my hCG levels drawn again tomorrow.

I had a transabdominal and transvaginal u/s today. They saw 'something' on my left side that could be an ectopic pregnancy or something like gas, they're not sure. My uterus appeared empty. I didn't think to ask about seeing a placenta.

I'm thinking if I actually passed the fetus when I was spotting for that 3 weeks, would my hCG levels still be that high?

If I'm just 5 wks, doesn't it make sense that they couldn't see the fetus?

I'd read about another woman on the boards that had her placenta 'tear' from her uterus due to exertion but it healed and the pregnancy went fine. Maybe that's the abberation they see?

I want to think through all avenues in case they try to get me to take treatment for a possible ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

If you passed the baby at the beginning of November, I would think that you would have had more than spotting and that your hcg would be down by now. Also, from my experience, if your levels are over 10K you should be able to see something in your uterus. I'm sorry.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is not an ectopic pregnancy.







Hopefully everything is fine in your body...keep us updated if you like. We're all here for one another. *HUGE hugs to you* XX


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

:


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

I wish I had answers for you. I do know that they say that if your HCG is above a certain amount, they should be able to see the baby regardless of the week you're at. So I think they should have seen it. That said, ultrasounds can miss things. Good luck.


----------



## cc_mama (May 22, 2007)

If they want to treat you for ectopic, you can opt for the lapriscopic surgery instead of the methotrexate. If they perform the surgery they will visually inspect your tubes and abdominal area before they remove anything if needed. That would be the best way to see if the pregnancy is in the tubes or not.

My recovery from the surgery was about 2 weeks mostly due to the bruising which was due to them trying to get the ruptured tube and fibroid on the tube out of the 1 cm incision.

HTH


----------



## railyuh (Jun 29, 2005)

I think that by 5 weeks they would still see at least a sac in the uterus even if the baby wasn't visible. I hope you find out differently though














:


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Still thinking of you.


----------



## catballou24 (Mar 18, 2003)

i have to concur, usually once hcg levels hit above 2000 they can at least see a sac...i hope you are okay...i'm so sorry for all this..


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

You all have given me great information!

So, they figure it's an ectopic pregnancy and as of yesterday I received two shots of Methotrexate, so we'll see how that goes.

We'll be trying again soon.

Thanks everyone for the information and support.


----------



## catballou24 (Mar 18, 2003)

i am so sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I am experiencing nearly the same situation. Midwife and ob thinking I have an ectopic pregnancy, will find out in the next day or so.
Those w/ experience, what was it like?
What is the methotrexate doing to you? Can you nurse?
Can you talk more about the laparoscopic option?


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

As the OP, I opted for the Methotrexate. It was given a week and a half ago. My HCG levels are going down....apparently they were about 11,000 when I had the shot. So it seems the shot worked, thank goodness!

What did the shot do to me? Well, I had some really bad abdominal pain one evening and one night. Most of the time I was alright, but I could tell if I wasn't drinking enough water (which you need to do to help work it through your system and keep from ruining your kidneys) because I'd feel really run down, sore on the side they thought the ectopic was. I only just started bleeding again yesterday which was 11 days after the injection, it's light so far with regular period type muscle soreness and cramping.
There was one day of nausea, and for the most part I didn't have much of an appetite which made it hard to drink the water.

All in all, I'd do the shot again versus laproscopic because I have a toddler and infant to care for and couldn't have handled the down time laproscopic would have caused.


----------

